# Snacks while on the bike?



## RandomGuyOnABike (Mar 5, 2013)

Was wondering about small snacks to eat while out on the bike going long distances (for me at least). What would you guys recommend to eat while riding?

The long rides, for now, will be 6-8 hours on bike. Attempting to build the endurance for 16-18 hour rides.


----------



## musikron (Jan 16, 2013)

Old school here, but due to a medical condition I have to eat a LOT at all times, best trail snacks for me need to pack a punch, be cheap, and easy to munch on the move. Fig newtons are awesome, lots of sugars, fats, and 50 calories per small cookie. I also do homemade beef jerky, trail mix, pbj, banana, and will keep a candy bar in next to my water bladder so it doesn't melt.
Add an odd gatorade type drink or a coke and I'm good to go. Most my extra weight I carry is snacks.


----------



## Corbinworks (Aug 15, 2011)

I have a trail I ride 2 times a week its about 13 to 20 miles depending witch way I go...When I get to my half way point I stop and have water and some trail mix..and I only stop for 2 to 3 mins..


----------



## RandomGuyOnABike (Mar 5, 2013)

Corbinworks said:


> I have a trail I ride 2 times a week its about 13 to 20 miles depending witch way I go...When I get to my half way point I stop and have water and some trail mix..and I only stop for 2 to 3 mins..


My problem is that if I get off the bike my muscles will tell me not to get back on it, since I'm lame and a soft batch of cookies


----------



## Orthoguy (Dec 4, 2011)

Those are long rides brother! When I have races that last over 4 hours I will run water w/ Endurolytes in my Mule and have a strong mix of Perpetuem in my bottle. The mix is concentrated to give enough calories for four hours. I marked the bottle into quarters so that I can see at a glance how much i need to ingest. I may throw a Cliff bar in my bag for when I just need to chew on something. Good luck!


----------

